# Headers from 'Bill's Datsun Shoppe' on ebay. Anyone used em?



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

So, I'm starting to make plans for doing some minor warming up to my tepid A15.

Plans are simple to start. Lose all the smog equipment and the cat on my CA-smog spec A15, and I plan to get a Weber 32/36 DGEV carburetor conversion set from Worldpac, like so:
http://img.eautopartscatalog.com/live/S101043552WEB.JPG
(On a side note, I can't wait to have less vacuum hose running all over the damn place)

and then I'd like to get a header, but these seem to be in short supply...apart from a custom shop peice, my only option appears to be this:

eBay Motors: Datsun Headers 1200 & B210 & 210 (item 180016099750 end time Oct-07-06 11:56:10 PDT) 

Has anyone used these Bill's Shoppe headers? I notice he only has one neg. feedback, and its about the quality of his product :|

Next up: My interior.

I plan to find and swap in a set of recaros from a BMW 2002/E21. They're the right size, and the rails are the exact same width apart as the stock seats (I forget the exact measurement offhand) so they'll fit great with only minor mods to my existing seat rails. To go with my new seats, I plan to get a racier, possibly smaller steering wheel. What are people using in these cars? Grant? Momo? Is there a better OEM nissan wheel that fits? Who makes hub conversion sets? 

Help is appreciated, as always!! And here is my car, in case anyone has forgotten:








Along the shores of Lake Michigan. 

Other plan is a set of different wheels, if I ever find a proper set of 13x5 or 5.5 wheels with the correct bolt pattern and offset to mount some good tires on (for autocrossing at the MKE SCCA chapter, I hope)


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

I'd also like to note that I'm shopping around for a hotter ignition setup, but I'm not sure what one is ideal for this application.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i've actually seen them, he bought up the stock of some company, so he's not making them and they're decent. I'd get one, but i need to think turbo.

ignition... it's overkill but i have a loud ticking noise  because of my accel 300+ CDI, more ignition than you will ever need, only about $300 with coil, but then you'll need big fat wires too, and you'll have to make those by hand, but it's fun


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for the help! 

I'm thinking of running This MSD ignition in combination with this Blaster 2 coil after the shopping around that I've been doing.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

don't know if you bought one, but i spoke to someone who knows, they bought the left over stock form someone, they don't make em. 

Why i chose the accel 300+ ?
smaller, uses less power, built in soft rpm limit, no modules, plug in tuning module, support for boosted apps and plug in EFI. with coil for ~$250. ( you dont' get the tuning module or the EFI for that price, but its a good system )

it works great, ticks loudly, but no other complaints.


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

B11sleeper said:


> don't know if you bought one, but i spoke to someone who knows, they bought the left over stock form someone, they don't make em.
> 
> Why i chose the accel 300+ ?
> smaller, uses less power, built in soft rpm limit, no modules, plug in tuning module, support for boosted apps and plug in EFI. with coil for ~$250. ( you dont' get the tuning module or the EFI for that price, but its a good system )
> ...


Well, I haven't bought anything yet. Got any pics and info on the setup you used and the specific parts (with numbers) you used for the ignition and coil? I'd love to see it. I'm thinking of using Taylor wire if I have to go that route.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Andy said:


> Well, I haven't bought anything yet. Got any pics and info on the setup you used and the specific parts (with numbers) you used for the ignition and coil? I'd love to see it. I'm thinking of using Taylor wire if I have to go that route.



i used the generic 300+ with it's special coil, it takes either the same signal from the dizzy as the existing coil and tach, or you can use the mag pickup in the dizzy if you have a pre-ignitor dizzy ( but not breaker + points ) You have to use the coil ( the one the 300+ comes with ) it's different than the OE one.

issues? well this is a big ignition, my spare set was destined for a corvette, but it works just fine on a datsun. I make my own spark plug wires. It's easy you need a pair of vicegrips. that allows you to make a high tension cable with HEI on the coil end and little datsun on the dizzy end, it also means you get 8mm wires cheap. I buy the kit for a V8 and make 2 sets.

pics: not really, the brain for the ignition is in my glove box, which is making the ticking noise, the newer ones tick less loudly, this one is an old one with different epoxy potting. there's not much to see, it's slightly bigger than a pack of cigarettes, it's got 2 connectors, you need +12, ground, a tach signal or 2 wire mag pickup ( other options too ) and you hook the coil up 2 wires. I hacked into my old ignition system, the +12 comes from the old coil + side, the - goes to the 300+ as the drive signal. the coil is mounted in the same place as the OEM one. It's not the best fit as the coil is a big block but it's fine.

part # @ summitracing.com: ACC-49313 - the price looks to have gone up since i got mine... $309 now with coil.

benefits: cheaper? uses less power ( runs down to 6-8volts ), has EFI option, tuning module, extended tuning module.

I like it, yes if your vehicle were EFI i'd still recommend megasquirt, but for carb'd vehicles i think it's pretty good. It's smaller than analog MSD systems, doesn't require chips to set rpm limit ( has adjustable soft rpm limit stock set with a dial)

what other info you want?


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Nothing that I can think of offhand  Thanks for the input.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

As a person who had a wagon i took to rally X events, it can be done, mine was an AWD subaru. The length of the vehicle can be an issue, our courses were set up to favor cars that were square or close to it, it required hanging some crazy drifts but once you can do it hehe watch out!


----------

